# Peptides and Depression



## timeswift (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry this is a newbie question,

but can peptides aid in Depression and induce a state of Wellbeing in depressed people?

Any good experiences with the best Peptides?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

GH has been linked to decreased depression, I have a study or two. So a pep like GHRP would definitely help.


-T


----------



## timeswift (Feb 26, 2011)

*thanks*

good to know.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 30, 2011)

That is good to know!


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 20, 2011)

good info.


----------

